

Supercell generating $1M a day from 2 iOS titles - deadbea7
http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2013/01/10/supercell-generating-1m-a-day/

======
celticninja
yellow text on a white background, what a delightful way to make reading an
article horrendous.

